# farmaco/medicinale



## femmejolie

Medicinale significa 'medicamento/ fármaco' nel parlare comune, ma quando si parla in senso tecnico, industriale, quale si usa di più?
Ad esempio:Farmaco antidepressivo, antiallergico, antifebbrile.

Si può dire *medicinale* antidepressivo, ecc. o si usa di più in senso scientifico il termine '*farmaco*' ?


----------



## sabrinita85

*Farmaco *mi sembra che si usi di più di *medicinale*. Almeno dalle mie parti.
E in più ho sempre sentito usare
farmaco antidepressivo.


----------



## irene.acler

Anche da me si usa più frequentemente "farmaco". E anch'io, come Sabrinita, uso il termine "farmaco antidepressivo" e non "medicinale antidepressivo".
Mi verrebbe da dire che "farmaco" è un termine un po' più tecnico, ma sinceramente non ne sono sicura.


----------



## femmejolie

sabrinita85 said:


> *Farmaco *mi sembra che *si usi di più* di *medicinale*. Almeno dalle mie parti.
> E in più ho sempre sentito usare
> farmaco antidepressivo.


 


irene.acler said:


> Anche da me si usa più frequentemente *"farmaco".* E anch'io, come Sabrinita, uso il termine "farmaco antidepressivo" e non "medicinale antidepressivo".
> Mi verrebbe da dire che *"farmaco" è un termine un po' più tecnico*, ma sinceramente non ne sono sicura.


 
Grazie a tutte e due, conferma quanto pensavo.
Ma nel parlare comune, voi dite: "vado a comprare un farmaco" ,
non dite "vado a comprare un medicinale, giusto?


Grazie ancora (in anticipo)


----------



## irene.acler

Io nel parlato io dico semplicemente "vado in farmacia" 
Comunque, se dovessi scegliere tra le due, direi "vado a comprare un farmaco", sì.


----------



## infinite sadness

Anche io penso che nel linguaggio tecnico e anche nel comune parlare si usi quasi esclusivamente la parola "farmaco".
Nel parlare comune sento dire anche "medicina".

Vado a comprare la medicina per la depressione.
Vado a comprare le medicine per l'influenza.


----------



## sabrinita85

femmejolie said:


> Grazie a tutte e due, conferma quanto pensavo.
> Ma nel parlare comune, voi dite: "vado a comprare un farmaco" ,
> non dite "vado a comprare un medicinale, giusto?
> 
> 
> Grazie ancora (in anticipo)


Io, nel parlato, non dico né farmaco, né medicinale, ma *medicine*.

_Vado in farmacia a comprare le medicine.


_ops non ti avevo visto IS.


----------



## claudine2006

femmejolie said:


> Grazie a tutte e due, conferma quanto pensavo.
> Ma nel parlare comune, voi dite: "vado a comprare un farmaco" ,
> non dite "vado a comprare un medicinale, giusto?
> 
> 
> Grazie ancora (in anticipo)


Vado in farmacia.
Vado a prendere/comprare le medicine. 
Vado a comprare i medicinali (meno diffuso).


----------



## arirossa

femmejolie said:
			
		

> Ma nel parlare comune, voi dite: "vado a comprare un farmaco", non dite "vado a comprare un medicinale, giusto?



Vado in farmacia.
Vado a comprare l*e* medicin*e*.


----------



## femmejolie

infinite sadness said:


> Vado a comprare la medicina per la depressione.
> Vado a comprare le medicine per l'influenza.


 


arirossa said:


> Vado in farmacia.
> Vado a comprare l*e* medicin*e*.


 
Sì, questo è come in spagnolo quando parli di medicine in genere, ma si può dire "Vado in farmacia a prendere/comprare una medicina (ne ho bisogno di una soltanto)


----------



## sabrinita85

femmejolie said:


> Sì, questo è come in spagnolo quando parli di medicine in genere, ma si può dire "Vado in farmacia a prendere/comprare una medicina (ne ho bisogno di una soltanto)


In genere usiamo "medicine" quando le andiamo a comprare in farmacia.
Mentre quando bisogna prenderle (ingurgitarle), diciamo: "Devo prendere la medicina".


----------



## irene.acler

sabrinita85 said:


> In genere usiamo "medicine" quando le si andiamo a comprare in farmacia.
> Mentre quando bisogna prenderle (ingurgitarle), diciamo: "Devo prendere la medicina".


----------



## claudine2006

femmejolie said:


> Sì, questo è come in spagnolo quando parli di medicine in genere, ma si può dire "Vado in farmacia a prendere/comprare una medicina (ne ho bisogno di una soltanto).


Al singolare si potrebbe dire: vado a comprare /prendere un medicinale.


----------



## femmejolie

claudine2006 said:


> Al singolare si potrebbe dire: vado a comprare /prendere un medicinale.


Scusa, ma non capisco perché al singulare non si usa medicina (forse perché si confonde con la scienza?)
Dicevate che si usa piuttosto farmaco anziché medicinale, ed ora vedo che al singolare si usa medicinale.


----------



## sabrinita85

irene.acler said:


>


Grazie!!
Avevo costruito la frase in modo e poi avevo optato per un'altra soluzione e... ho lasciato un elemento che non c'entrava nulla!


----------



## claudine2006

femmejolie said:


> Scusa, ma non capisco perché al singolare non si usa medicina (forse perché si confonde con la scienza?)


Potrebbe essere una spiegazione....


----------



## infinite sadness

No, io lo dico anche al singolare: se devo comprare un solo farmaco dico "vado a comprare la medicina"; se ne devo comprare più di 1 dico: "vado a comprare le medicine".


----------



## femmejolie

claudine2006 said:


> Al singolare si potrebbe dire: vado a comprare /prendere un medicinale.


 


infinite sadness said:


> No, io lo dico anche al singolare: se devo comprare un solo farmaco dico "vado a comprare la medicina"; se ne devo comprare più di 1 dico: "vado a comprare le medicine".


 
Ossia, si può dire al singolare: vado a compare *un medicinale*/ *la medicina*.
Ma si potrebbe dire vado a comprare una medicina? Immagino di sì, ma vorrei la conferma o smentita.
Grazie. So già che sono noiosa!


----------



## infinite sadness

"Vado a comprare una medicina" si dice più comunemente di "vado a comprare un medicinale".


----------



## sabrinita85

femmejolie said:


> Ossia, si può dire al singolare: vado a compare *un medicinale*/ *la medicina*.
> Ma si potrebbe dire vado a comprare una medicina? Immagino di sì, ma vorrei la conferma o smentita.
> Grazie. So già che sono noiosa!


Sì, si può dire.
Io personalmente dico:
Vado a comprare le medicine.
Stamattina ho preso la medicina (se magari è una pastiglia, o se è un po' di sciroppo).

Non uso né medicinale, né farmaco (beh quest'ultimo sì, ma solo in testi scritti).


----------



## irene.acler

Anch'io non uso né medicinale né farmaco nel parlato.
Comunque si può dire:
Vado a comprare le medicine
Vado a comprare delle medicine
Vado a comprare una medicina
Vado a comprare la medicina (per il mal di testa, per...).


----------



## arirossa

Femmejolie, è corretto dire in *tutti* i modi nominati, ma l'uso corrente più frequente è quello che ti ha ridetto Sabrinita (mi conforta l'adesione di Irene che è di Trento, altrimenti potrei pensare ad un fatto locale).


----------

